# Pregunta, sobre eliminador de corriente.



## glenn125 (Jun 22, 2009)

Saludos, la verdad mi conocimiento en electrónica es muy básico, y tengo el siguiente problema:

El eliminador de corriente de mi router, 2wire 2400HG, no funciona, y tiene las siguientes especificaciones:
Input: 100- 120Vc.a. 50/60Hz 0, 15A
Output: 5.1V --- DC 2A

Por el momento lo tengo trabajando con un eliminador con un output de 6V--- 800mA, sin embargo, cuando el trafico de la red es muy pesado, el router se reinicia, e buscado por toda la ciudad el mentado eliminador pero nadie tiene con esas especificaciones.

Ahora a mi se me otorgo un dato, donde supuestamente si lo tengo trabajando con 6v, en lugar de requerir 2A necesito menor amperaje, aunque según yo, la ley de ohm dice que, a mayor voltaje mayor amperaje.

Si el dato fuera cierto, o yo estoy razonando mal la ley de ohm, u otras razones, mi pregunta es, si lo pongo a trabajar con 6v, cuanto amperaje necesito, para que trabaje óptimo, como lo hacia con 5.1v y 2A.

Gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 22, 2009)

Para 6 Volts DC, Vas a necesitar los Mismos 2A.

Por que 2A, por los picos de alimentación, trafico de red, etc.

Saludos.

PD: Eliminador De 6VCD 2A.


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 22, 2009)

Pues tienes dos opciones para salir fácil del apuro, agarras cualquier eliminador de 9 o 12V y le pones a la salida un 7805 con su disipador y listo, o bien, busca alg{un eliminador de 5V 2A, no necesariamente tiene que ser el del router, posiblemente te sirva alguno para cargar celulares


----------



## glenn125 (Jun 22, 2009)

analfabeta dijo:
			
		

> Pues tienes dos opciones para salir fácil del apuro, agarras cualquier eliminador de 9 o 12V y le pones a la salida un 7805 con su disipador y listo, o bien, busca alg{un eliminador de 5V 2A, no necesariamente tiene que ser el del router, posiblemente te sirva alguno para cargar celulares



Si de echo si tengo de celular, el problema es la conexion, no es la misma que la del celular


----------



## glenn125 (Jun 22, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Para 6 Volts DC, Vas a necesitar los Mismos 2A.
> 
> Por que 2A, por los picos de alimentación, trafico de red, etc.
> 
> ...



Oye y una pregunta, yo acudí a un steren, y me dijeron que no me recomendaban 6v con los mismo 2A por que podría quemar el aparato, que tanto de cierto hay en eso?


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 22, 2009)

si el eliminador del celular es de 5V y 2A y no lo utilizas, córta el conector y ponle el del eliminador del router, solo ten cuidado con la polaridad


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 22, 2009)

Puedes usar el de 6VCD, realmente el moden tolera un poco el sobre voltaje. Pero si consigues el de 5V 2A mejor.

Si se trata de opciones disponibles, usa el de 6VCD 2A.

Saludos.


----------

